# 3/4 Butterfly



## jhm757 (Dec 23, 2019)

So today I took the Scout XT and the D&Q down to the 28 foot basement range.

I have the Scout set up with some .070 green band material and a GZK pouch I received from raventree78. The active band length is about 10.5 inches so it draws easily to 3/4 butterfly and I am shooting fairly well that way.

Today I was targeting the teaspoon spinner and getting maybe 3 or 4 hits per 10 shots and most of my misses seemed to be very close. I'm pretty happy with that as tomorrow will be the 1 month anniversary of my starting to shoot slingshots.

So after shooting the Scout 3/4 butterfly for awhile I decided to switch to the D&Q that is set up with the black SimpleShot bands and a SuperSure Roo pouch with an active band length of about 9.5 inches. My normal anchor point for this setup is my earlobe, but without even thinking I started going 3/4 butterfly with this setup also. And was actually shooting pretty darn good!!

When I first started shooting the Black SimpleShot bands they seemed much harder to pull than the bands that came with the D&Q and I was getting quite a bit of hand shake using the earlobe anchor point, but I must be getting stronger as the hand shake seems to be much less now, however going 3/4 butterfly did bring back some hand shake.

Overall I am happy with my progress so far. I am sure If I keep shooting pretty much every day as I have been I will keep getting better and stronger. I am looking forward to warmer weather so I can get a range set up outdoors to shoot a full 10 meters and longer!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Progress is always great!

That spoon seems to be confirming your story, LOL!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That spoon. Is taking a lickin. Nice


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Awesome!! Pretty soon you will find yourself stretching that 3/4 out to full butter!!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Wow that is so neat, I want to go 3/4 butter but am hesitant as I don't want to hit my face as the shot goes by. Need to look more into how to reference the bands off face with out clipping my self


----------



## jhm757 (Dec 23, 2019)

raventree78 said:


> Wow that is so neat, I want to go 3/4 butter but am hesitant as I don't want to hit my face as the shot goes by. Need to look more into how to reference the bands off face with out clipping my self


When I shoot 3/4 butterfly after reaching full draw I touch the band to my cheek in a certain spot and then just move it off my face slightly. I haven't had any problem with hitting myself this way.

Actually I have more problems when using the earlobe anchor point, if I hold too tight to my ear the pouch will brush against my face when I release and cause the shot to go way left as I am using a right hand SlingShot hold and a left hand pouch hold.


----------



## Ironarmknives (Feb 20, 2020)

I am just starting butterfly and my biggest problem is my mustache Lol nothing hurts more than to have mustache hairs pulled out of your face lol 
Right now I'm doing all three positions but want to get to the butterfly full even though 3/4 is very comfortable same for me it's all about strength and I haven't hit my face I have hit my hand I drop down to .50 bands really seem to work better with my technique now i'll bump them up as I get stronger 
But for target shooting I would rather do a setpoint lighter weight light bands 
But for slinging and marbles and hunting there's nothing like the feel of power with the butterfly I become the arrow if you read that book real good one I don't game I just concentrate on the hair of the hair of the hair of what I'm going to hit and the hold of the pouch is the most important thing so far to me I tried like nine different positions with my hands and trying to get comfortable and flipping it over and twisting it in every other thing but I got a love the butterfly 
Great site guys


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Sounds like you're making awesome progress man, as you can see from my profile pic I'm a 3/4 draw man myself. Sometimes I short draw but never for hunting so usually I just stick with 3/4 or full butter so I don't get sloppy. I'd say if you're getting good results off the hop, stick with it. You'll really be happy you taught yourself to shoot this way early on if you ever decide to stretch out for long distance shooting or want to go hunting. The power difference is night & day.


----------



## Ironarmknives (Feb 20, 2020)

Yep thanks 
On fire yesterday tore apart my first can with only the PFS so good day today !!!! I'm off by 1/2foot all shots on my walk elevation today it looks like


----------



## Ironarmknives (Feb 20, 2020)

Or the effort of the pull there's definitely a lot more speed at three-quarter are full 
Seem easier than heavy bands " on your shoulders "


----------

